# Stopped checking my ratings one month ago and this is what happened



## TuPadre (Jan 19, 2018)

I used to check my rating after every sigle ride. It was such a big necessity. Then after a lot frustration and see my rating going up and down for things out of my control. 
I did ask to myself, why should I care for what ungrateful people say about me? 
So, just continued doing what I'm suposse to do and got way less stress. 
Now I do care of the only thing really matter, my earnings. Because that's what put food in my table and pay the rent, not bs that strange people say about you. 
For my surprise my rating is now 4.97 and my earnings are higher. Lesson learned, better to focus on things that really matter. 
Now what do I get for that excellent rating?


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Good job!
For some stupid, irrational reason, i still care too much about what these worthless, stupid, POS pax rate me.. The first step in not doing this anymore is admitting I have a problem and asking for help..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Your rating ends in 97, the same percentage your phone was charged at the time of screenshot.

Nah I'm not obsessed with details. 

I'll be there with you too brah as soon as I get a couple 3* booted off my last 500 rated trips.

But to your OP: yes, it helps to focus on fundamentals like navigation and comfort, and NOT try to hard to please them...that comes across as phony/creepy.

Pretty sure the majority of my bad ratings had to do with bad pickup or missing a turn, having the temperature wrong, and saying something the pax didn't like because I was babbling. Also when I tell them no, like "no, you can't bring that open beer bottle into my car. Leave it behind."


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I have a habit of this also. I check my earnings for a tip. Then I check the ratings because if the 5 stars ticks one more or a get a stupid badge I know I'm not getting a tip.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

I used to get nervous and worry about being deactivated. I felt that, come Monday, Uber would likely deactivate me for low ratings. So, I decided that for the weekend, I would focus on making as much money as I could and not look at my rating anymore because the inevitable would happen regardless. Guess what? - not one bad rating for the weekend!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TuPadre said:


> I used to check my rating after every sigle ride. It was such a big necessity. Then after a lot frustration and see my rating going up and down for things out of my control.
> I did ask to myself, why should I care for what ungrateful people say about me?
> So, just continued doing what I'm suposse to do and got way less stress.
> Now I do care of the only thing really matter, my earnings. Because that's what put food in my table and pay the rent, not bs that strange people say about you.
> ...


Been driving for almost 5 years. My rating has never been below a 4.91 and went as high as 4.98 and currently at a 4.96. What I realized years ago is that it will never fluctuate to much if your consistent so i don't care about it anymore. I don't kiss a#s and I just act myself out there. I'm always in a good mood when I drive which is why I enjoy it.


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

I had a one-star rating because the pax decided to throw six people in the UberX which I said no. So I took four pax from bar 1 to bar 2. At bar 2, one of the pax (not the payer) wanted to go home instead. I refused to take a ride off book, so they yelled and gave me 1 star for professionalism. Professionalism for following the rules? This dampened my perfect 5-star rating. 

I also learned not to complete the trip until they are out of the car.


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

My eyes are opened to things going on in this world. I find it hard to ever be in a good mood. How do you do it CJ?


----------

